# Flirtpole FUN!! (Pic Heavy)



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

*Flirtpole FUN!! (Pic Heavy)video added 05/14/2013*

Louie had to come home last night as my hubby revoked my extra spending privileges but I am amazed at what he has accomplished with him in just 2 weeks. So today was mostly a fun day but, I did get a short video after he was pooped to show what he can and will do for me. Its not the greatest but, he was ready to back in his kennel.

Flirtpole fun pics first


























































































































































Video will be posted after I get it uploaded to Youtube.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats a good looking dog!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pictures, love the tongue hanging out the side of his mouth lol. What a goof.


----------



## alpha-dog (Apr 20, 2013)

Great pics of a great looking dog. What camera are you using to get those quality of pictures? Everyone enjoys action shots! Which my phone does not do. Haha


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Ya'll He is something else. Here is the video. Sorry for my half country German LMAO we were doing German just because we were looking at moving into Schutzhund. I do have to brag on him a bit he actually held a sit stay while I went in to use the bathroom and get my camera without breaking so that's a great accomplishment in itself IMO.








alpha-dog said:


> Great pics of a great looking dog. What camera are you using to get those quality of pictures? Everyone enjoys action shots! Which my phone does not do. Haha


This is the camera I use. Nikon Silver S3200 16 Megapixels Digital Camera - Walmart.com

My store had them for 59.00 when I got it wasnt bad for 67 bucks after taxes and 2 year replacement.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I am going to steal that dog lol I kid I kid... but if he comes up missing. . .


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Tehee have fun trying. LOL


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

After taking forever finally got two more videos of my boy. His first time in his new BrownDog harness using his Tablerock Drag Sled. Then a super short flirtpole session that I used to do a control exercise with basically to help him focus more on me with a major distraction. I know I know in the flirtpole video I repeat alot just an old habit I'm trying to get out of.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome! 

What are you using at the end of the flirt pole as a toy and how do you attach it? I built a decent one with PVC but the toys come out too easily. What do you recommend?


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

He's making progress. I'm not a dog trainer so I don't really know but I would have him wait a few extra seconds for the toy after you've told him to sit or drop it. You could be building up to that so ignore me if you already are.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

NICE shots!!! He's a good lookin dog.. how old?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

jmejiaa said:


> Awesome!
> 
> What are you using at the end of the flirt pole as a toy and how do you attach it? I built a decent one with PVC but the toys come out too easily. What do you recommend?


Its a cowhide they work well. I was lazy and bought that one from Overtyme Kennel Supply.



rabbit said:


> He's making progress. I'm not a dog trainer so I don't really know but I would have him wait a few extra seconds for the toy after you've told him to sit or drop it. You could be building up to that so ignore me if you already are.


Yea were working up to that its really hard for him to focus with the flirtpole that is his weakness is the toys why I decided to work with his focus with that if he can get it he'll be good.



Firehazard said:


> NICE shots!!! He's a good lookin dog.. how old?


TY! He just turned 2 in March.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

He is a beautiful boy Mrs. B. and in such good shape. What a great body. Thank you for sharing.

Joe


----------

